# Shark ID?



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I caught this guy outside the Surfside jetties on Sunday evening. He hit a drifting, fresh dead ribbonfish. I thought I had a Black Tip when we brought him in. But, after looking at the photos I'm not sure. I think it might be a large Sharpnose. 
In the TPWD Shark Regs, one of the ways it identifies the Sharpnose is as; "the second dorsal fin originates over mid-point of anal fin", which this shark's appears to. 
Can anyone tell me if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Kinda looks like a bull shark to me. I'm sure someone will chime in with the right info soon.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

I'd say thats a sharpnose.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Yep, just went back and looked at some bulls on the internet and I think that you're right. That's a heck of a nice size sharpnose.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice shark! Are you always that happy? Lol!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

dude, gut and bleed those things immediately if you plan on eating them... classic pic!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

jc said:


> dude, gut and bleed those things immediately if you plan on eating them... classic pic!


Yep, he's cut on the other side of his tail. I brined the meat over night, and cooked shark steaks on the grill at the office today.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

omg.......a dead shark. how could you?!?!?!?!?!?! :spineyes:


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/alltackle.php?WB_code=1989

It was nearly 52". :headknock


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Should have submitted it!!!! Nice catch!


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

sharpnose caught sunday before memorial day. im 6'3 this one was bout 6'0.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> dude, gut and bleed those things immediately if you plan on eating them... classic pic!


tie your vagine up, boil the fillet meat in saltwater for about 10 minutes, wring out like a wash rag, cut into nugget size pieces, batter and fry... yummy


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

saltwatercowboy said:


> sharpnose caught sunday before memorial day. im 6'3 this one was bout 6'0.


you do know that's not a sharp nose right? :spineyes:


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> you do know that's not a sharp nose right? :spineyes:


yea, just bu$LlShi*ing around.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

idk if i've ever seen a sharpnose without spots


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Why, I can ID that shark, it's Roger, Bill and Scott's middle brother!


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

1st post - big mature male sharpnose... you picked the right sex to kill - let your females go if you can.

great shark - tight lines


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

saltwater cowboy's shark looks like a female... what a waste!


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

cowboy - i'm not getting out a book but I don't think that's a sharpnose - don't like the color of her 'tips' - identifying fishes from pictures is a pain

great shark...


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

williamdailey said:


> saltwater cowboy's shark looks like a female... what a waste!


It's a blacktip there's plenty of em, just like sharpies. If anything they both need thinning.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

williamdailey said:


> 1st post - big mature male sharpnose... you picked the right sex to kill - let your females go if you can.
> 
> great shark - tight lines


Thanks!


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

williamdailey said:


> cowboy - i'm not getting out a book but I don't think that's a sharpnose - don't like the color of her 'tips' - identifying fishes from pictures is a pain
> 
> great shark...





saltwatercowboy said:


> yea, just bu$LlShi*ing around.


He knows.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

williamdailey said:


> 1st post - *big mature male sharpnose... you picked the right sex to kill - let your females go if you can.*
> 
> great shark - tight lines


Just a question... How the hell do you figue that???

Atlantic Sharpnose are like Hardheads and they ain't worth a damm tablefare... Well, unless you gut them immediately and soak the meat in Rum/Butter/Garlic Marinade overnight before grilling.. Only way I can eat 'em..

Blacktips, Spinners and Just Legal Bulls.. Pretty good eats, as long as you take care of them and not take 'em home with the guts and all still inside like LTT did..


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Tiny said:


> Just a question... How the hell do you figue that???
> 
> Atlantic Sharpnose are like Hardheads and they ain't worth a damm tablefare... Well, unless you gut them immediately and soak the meat in Rum/Butter/Garlic Marinade overnight before grilling.. Only way I can eat 'em..
> 
> Blacktips, Spinners and Just Legal Bulls.. Pretty good eats, as long as you take care of them and not take 'em home with the guts and all still inside like LTT did..


The circled items are the indicators. They were not "out", at the time that I caught him. They revealed themselves after being tail dragged. Yeah, they have two. So do lizards and snakes...

OH YEAH, there was no problem with the meat at all. I didn't gut it immediately, but I did bleed it (the tail is cut through on the other side). Thats why I brine it... Yes, I would rather have a Blacktip any day of the week for the grill. But, I had killed it, so I ate it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the shark in question looks like a Finetooth shark to me


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> the shark in question looks like a Finetooth shark to me


X2


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice Sharpnose.


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

ladies and gentlemen - they're caled claspers in sharks... occur on the male's pelvic fins and they're always there... you can spot them on skates, rays and ratfishes too. 

I'm afraid you just missed them... the fact is in a bull shark of similar size as your sharpnose - the claspers are tiny - probably not even 1/10th the size of your sharpnose claspers... a four-foot bull has years until sexual maturity.

pair of hemipenes in snakes and lizards and they must be probed for to identify sex... they're internal most of the time.

hope I haven't bored anyone...


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

Tiny said:


> Just a question... How the hell do you figue that???
> 
> Atlantic Sharpnose are like Hardheads and they ain't worth a damm tablefare... Well, unless you gut them immediately and soak the meat in Rum/Butter/Garlic Marinade overnight before grilling.. Only way I can eat 'em..
> 
> Blacktips, Spinners and Just Legal Bulls.. Pretty good eats, as long as you take care of them and not take 'em home with the guts and all still inside like LTT did..


Tiny - probably not a rare catch but that is a fair-sized sharpnose male...

males have extensions on their pelvic fins called claspers... females don't have them - on a ten-foot tiger shark... you can spot them, or not spot them, pretty **** quickly.

if you've decided to boat a large shark I suggest you not worry about checking... kind of like one of the Houston clubs... if you have to check for sex or gender perhaps it is already too late.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

nice catch! biggest sharp nose i've seen.


----------



## perryo (Nov 15, 2006)

It's not a sharp nose. Sharp nose teeth are slightly tilted toward the corner of the mouth and the anal fin is distinctly anterior to the second dorsal. X2 finetooth.


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

your ID seems fair to me... I think the shark is held a little funny to decide on the 2nd dorsal and anal fins relative placement, and I am making no call on the teeth.


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

LongTallTexan said:


> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/alltackle.php?WB_code=1989
> 
> It was nearly 52". :headknock


I was not going to say anything about the length or the recordbook. Looks like you had a to me.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rebelsharker said:


> I'd say thats a sharpnose.


Look's like it to me.


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

sure looks like a spinner to me.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

looks like a dead shark to me?


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Man it is just really hard to tell. Even with looking at pics and video on the internet.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I think it's a pool shark. Did it dump a few games to you in order to get the stakes up? You can tell by the beady little eyes and that low criminal forehead...


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Finetooth. That would be a record sharpnose! Study it carefully.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

sharpnose for sure.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd say a Big a s s sharpnose! It's hard to tell if its a fine tooth but since sharpnose are so abundant around here I say sharpnose.


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

I really think it is a FINETOOTH.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Oso Yakman said:


> I really think it is a FINETOOTH.


 BINGO!


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

finetooth


----------

